# Yuk!



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Gotta love a rain suit. YES they paid for it:laughing: I doubt I do that again. 
This was about 3 yrs ago.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks like my hammer. :laughing: Thought I left it somewhere.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*...And I bet the homeowner complained about the bill too.*

*Had a homeowner ask me why I charge what I do to replace a toilet, I asked him "How much do you charge to have your face in a toilet?"*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tell me you did not crawl into that mess, should have had it cleaned up prior to the work getting started.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Tell me you did not crawl into that mess, should have had it cleaned up prior to the work getting started.


Yes, I did. I was completely protected for the most part. Where I took the pic is the only place I was at. 
I should have had it cleaned up, but I was there 35 miles away and only had to be in that one spot, so I toughed it out. 
I look back at it and will not do it again.
BTW there were tomato plants and corn growing in there:laughing::laughing::laughing: I know that gross. If I don't make fun of what I do, I would hate it:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## bobdog (Jun 18, 2008)

I like to see the curly-qued{sp?] 'mater skins!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep,that's a beauty.


----------



## marc in calgary (Jun 18, 2008)

tomato plants and corn.

I've got nothing to add to that picture...


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a good payday, before and after the cleanup.

I have all my hep shots, and every other shot I could get, and I still would not do that crawl.

I had one the other day, the original plumber used the wrong cement, the pipe broke apart and drained under the house for months, maggots and fly's and a horrible smell, I crawled across the river, just to view the break, then supplied the customer with a remediation company number and came back when the job was done:yes: :thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have yet to come across the house/crawl/etc. I would not enter although I have been close a few times. I would not enter that.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had good luck treating such messes with a few doses of Bio-Clean and then coming back. You gotta cut the source of course.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

All I can say is... What the hell happened under there? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone must have had some mighty funky beans for dinner!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*gagafreekinmaggot!*

Refer to my avatar for example of PPE for that job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

para1, you got the right equipment there!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be broke if every job was like that.
You are a better man than me!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used hip waders and gauntleted gloves. It can sure be a challenge. Another thing that's fun is crawling under a trailer in a foot and a half of water to find the shutoff valve when it's ten degrees outside.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Herk said:


> I've used hip waders and gauntleted gloves. It can sure be a challenge. Another thing that's fun is crawling under a trailer in a foot and a half of water to find the shutoff valve when it's ten degrees outside.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:I read that and laughed, you gotta love that. Been there.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I would not have gone in there! Luckily, the company I work for allows us to reject any job like this. I always turn those down... Only way I would get in that is if it was a property I owned and it was getting worse quickly...

If I did do it, I would have had the customer get it cleaned up first. Maybe come back with a couple helpers  On the job training!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant believe this I thought before you were considered a plumber you had to do these kinda crawls. 2 of mine come to memory. Hip waders waist deep in basement, sewer line coroded and broke. People didnt have money to fix it right away but had to 6 months later cause the state was gonna take thier kids away that was a fun one. And someone leaving a test weenie in the main line after the homeowners moved in i was the lucky one to go under the house pull it out and have 2 weeks of crap and piss come out of the pipe all around me then I had to connect the pipe to the sewer stub in. Gotta love bieng a plumber!:thumbsup:


----------

